# free wii



## icdpride (Nov 27, 2006)

FREE?!?!?!

Thats right! You can get your very own Nintendo wii system for free, $0.00! A Brand NEW, Factory Sealed Wii for FREE!!!
Follow these simple steps and get yourself a wii for free.

Step 1: Follow this link (click or copy and paste) 
http://wii.free4me.net/?r=28175 <--- please use this link. The registration process is very simple and quick!

Step 2: (they are a total legit site, if you want check the testimonials if you dont believe me.). Then enter the required information.

Step 3: (THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT PART, YOU HAVE TO DO THIS TO GET YOUR FREE Wii) Complete just 1 offer. (I recommend you do the offer true.com because its $1 easy to do, counts as 1 full credit, and credit instantly!)

Step 4: Then finally refer the required amount of people, 

6 referrals for the nintendo wii system

Then order your Wii and it will be shipped right out for you free of charge! Enjoy your free Wii!



I am NOT selling you a Wii, or the information. All the information you need is above. and i am NOT selling you a Nintendo Wii!

THANKS!


----------

